# screw work...snowboard instead!!!



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

CRShreD82 said:


> hey guys just wanted to introduce my self.ive been snowboarding for two seasons and im addicted to it.Since im in Virginia Beach,its a drive to get up to the slopes but its nice going with my friends that got me into it.


welcome


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Whats up! Im from Va Beach, too. Good to see another local up here.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I pretty much work just enough in the winter to keep gas in the truck, food on the plate, booze in the fridge, bud in the bong, and my board on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

another vb person right here. hey reker..are you on vadriven too?


----------



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

CLIFTON 757 said:


> another vb person right here. hey reker..are you on vadriven too?


damn..im on vadriven too


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome CRShreD82!

I used to have a quote on my wall:

"You can never re-live a powder day...
But you can always find a new job!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

true. fuckin work.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yar! PK has better one-liners than Jackie Mason and Rodney Dangerfield combined


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Figured you'd find that one particularly applicable, Snowolf


----------

